
The definitive list of lists (of lists) curated on GitHub - networked
https://github.com/jnv/lists
======
danso
I'm kind of tempted to fork this, parse the text into a data format (such as
CSV), and then write a script to fetch Github stats for each list,
particularly last commit time, number of commits, number of contributors, and
# of stars...it probably took a lot of time to gather all these links...but a
massive list of links with not much differentiation (until you click through)
ends up being a limited resource...but it's just a few steps from being
something that's easier to filter and categorize.

Edit: Maybe I'll work on it this weekend...half-hoping OP just has it in a
spreadsheet and is generating the list from that...

~~~
minimaxir
Working on it now and hopefully I'll get it committed this morning.

EDIT: Done and PR filed:
[https://github.com/jnv/lists/pull/41](https://github.com/jnv/lists/pull/41)

Raw CSV blob available at:
[https://github.com/minimaxir/lists/blob/5c5f1ea22db00be5c8ca...](https://github.com/minimaxir/lists/blob/5c5f1ea22db00be5c8ca250415dcddc49df1cdda/list.csv)

~~~
tigrank
Why isn't your speed and talent being used for something more useful.

~~~
minimaxir
Fair question. :p

------
dangoor
Interesting to see the original Yahoo! reinvented this way.

------
nazgul17
I am happy to see a link to the list itself is contained within the list. I
can have a sound sleep.

~~~
Scarblac
I will have a bad night. It should be split into a list of lists that contain
themselves, and a list of lists that don't.

------
eddd
Github should ship something in order to replace this lists/awesome/best etc.
This should be replaced by explore feature.

------
kirk21
Added this to the article: Overview of the Best Github projects
[https://medium.com/@RecurVoice/overview-of-the-best-
github-p...](https://medium.com/@RecurVoice/overview-of-the-best-github-
projects-6658bdc60710)

------
heydenberk
What's the rule for adding something to this? It seems like they're all links
to github repositories that consist entirely of lists, but is it acceptable to
link to an awesome resource within a repository?

~~~
harleypig
Create a list of awesome-resources and add your list to this list.

------
mc_hammer
whats missing is "bash" and "prompt". would love ways to improve bash,zsh,etc

nvm, theres this: [https://github.com/alebcay/awesome-
shell](https://github.com/alebcay/awesome-shell)

